# Megaplex 2008 anyone?



## Firr (Jan 4, 2008)

So, who here is going?  It'll be my first Megeplax, and needless to say I am rather excited.  Anyone have tips for a first timer? Anything I should definitely check out, or avoid?

On another note, I have a double room, and I'll be the only one staying there.  If you are interested in a room share, feel free to e-mail me (billybob@wtf.com).


----------



## Tiarhlu (Jan 27, 2008)

It's right up the road from me, so I'm probably going to stop by one of the days.


----------



## Ahkahna (Feb 3, 2008)

I'll be there


----------



## Shalindria (Feb 4, 2008)

Might check this one out this year. It isn't all that far away, I've just never gotten to go yet.


----------



## RallyArt (Mar 28, 2008)

ill probbably be there sunday.


----------

